# How to remove tigerseal residue



## rubble2 (May 25, 2008)

Had a couple of splitters, one attached to each front corner of the car using Tigerseal.

Disaster just before Christmas, I was going down a steep ramp to the road and the front corner grounded and ripped off the splitter. it has come off cleanly with hardly any damage to the bumper but has left a line of Tigerseal on the bodywork which I will need to remove in order to fit a replacement splitter.

Just wondered what method would be most effective for removal? is there a solvent of some kind that will get rid of the residue or will it be down to sanding the sealant off the bumper?

Thanks


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Could use something called a toffee wheel (search for it) and lightly use it to remove the bulk of the residue, and a solvent degreaser to remove, but must be careful as you could scuff and burn a bit of the plastic with the wheel, and solvent cleaner may soften the area if exposed to it for long enough

As it will be hidden once the splitter is on again that may not be an issue


----------



## rubble2 (May 25, 2008)

JCoxy said:


> Could use something called a toffee wheel (search for it) and lightly use it to remove the bulk of the residue, and a solvent degreaser to remove, but must be careful as you could scuff and burn a bit of the plastic with the wheel, and solvent cleaner may soften the area if exposed to it for long enough
> 
> As it will be hidden once the splitter is on again that may not be an issue


Thanks for the advice, will investigate Toffee Wheel


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

I remember once seeing silicon remover, in B&Q or Wicks !!!!!


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

Toffee wheel is the tool for the job, but I would hazard a guess you could get the majority off with a blade just as quick if you are going to be bonding another splitter on anyway


----------



## Sprayer27 (Jun 18, 2015)

I would probably use a good sharp blade to get the majority off then use a bonding and adhesive remover (Innotec do a good one) on the rest. Toffee wheels are great but can heat up and melt the plastic beneath very quickly.


----------



## rubble2 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks all,

I think I will try a Stanley knife blade first and see how I go from there


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

toffee wheels aren't the best for pu sealer, blade as much as you can , you'll be able to bond straight over that


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Pip66 said:


> I remember once seeing silicon remover, in B&Q or Wicks !!!!!


Why would you use that Tigerseal isn't Silicone??

OP best way is to cut away as much of the old stuff then bond over the top


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive done this a few times. Slice off most of it and good old elbow grease using a mf cloth and ag intersive tar remover/petrol/lighter fluid etc.


----------

